# Poll: What do you hunt during spring geese?



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

1. Set up decoys
2. Sneak closer and shoot
3. Pass and shoot


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

All of the above. Depends on the weather, day of the week, and numerous other variables.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Because I don't have a decoy spread I prefer pass shooting first and sneaking second. If I had the time and money, decoying would be the ticket.

:sniper:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't hunt snow geese in the spring.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Decoy hunting is #1, pass shooting is #2.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

It depend me to have a plan or last minute to find snow geese and sneak and shooting. If I make a plan then would be decoys hunting


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

i prefer to stay dry and on the road in my pickup..............my choice is a good high powered rifle..............270 maybe :lol: :beer:

passin and decoyin


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

that makes it easier to spot those neck collars :lol: :lol:

#1 decoys
#2 pass
#3 sneak if its the perfect situation


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll take them all, whichever one is going to work that day but first....

Decoy
Sneak
Pass shoot


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Dekin all the way.
I dont realy enjoy jumping much anymore. Pass shooting is alright. But when your gettin birds over the dekes you have accomplished something.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

numbers 1&2 are what i do


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Decoys.


----------



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

Same with me I dont really like to jump anything anymore. When you get birds to cut down in to your decoys there is nothing better.


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

LET the birds eat!!! The migration is already fast enough you don't need to speed it along by ground pounding birds.

#1 Decoy 
#2 Pass shooting


----------

